
Zuckerberg Takes Out Full Page Ads to Say “Sorry” for “Breach of Trust” - panarky
https://slate.com/news-and-politics/2018/03/facebooks-zuckerberg-takes-out-full-page-ads-to-say-sorry-for-breach-of-trust.html
======
gressquel
I expected a non-conditional apology but there he is blaming on a single app
being able to extract data.

We dont want apology for the breach, we want apology for collecting all the
data for so many years. We want to FB to delete the data they have collected
even if it means a massive reduction in advertisement revenues. But I guess
none of his algorithms can foresee the end of FB.com in the western part of
the world.

Good night sweet prince.

------
panarky
Why buy ads in newspapers when Facebook can already communicate directly and
instantly with billions of people?

Maybe they're not trying to reach their users with this message at all.

Maybe their target audience is policy makers who read newspapers.

------
Alex3917
Nothing says 'trust' like buying off the media to end the bad publicity.

